# Reverb to be Acquired by Etsy



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

finally found a place to sell that has been working well. kinda makes me sad cause you know changes are coming and it probably won't be for the better. 

Reverb to be Acquired by Etsy

A Message from Reverb’s CEO
Today is an exciting day for the Reverb community: Earlier today, we announced that we signed an agreement to be acquired by Etsy. We expect the acquisition to close in the coming months. When it does, Reverb will remain a standalone business, but with the added support of Etsy—the global online marketplace for handmade and vintage items, with millions of buyers and sellers from nearly every country in the world.

Less than a decade ago, I was working as a guitar store owner and ran into a problem: Buying and selling instruments online was difficult and expensive. What started out as a simple solution—a two-way marketplace built for musicians by musicians—quickly grew into so much more. With your help, we’ve built a community that musicians from all walks of life turn to for income to support their families, inspiration to fuel their passions, tools to create new music, and more. But we’re far from finished.

With Etsy as our parent company, we’ll remain the marketplace built for the music community by a team of musicians and music lovers. Your ability to buy, sell, learn, and connect on Reverb will not change. At the same time, we’ll have added resources to continue growing and improving the Reverb community. Think of it like going to see your all-time favorite band and getting a surprise sit-in from another musician you admire. 

Why Etsy?
Reverb has always found inspiration in Etsy. Since our inception, we’ve admired their unwavering support of creative businesses and entrepreneurs, their values-driven approach to business, and their dedication to keeping commerce human (Not to mention, their appreciation for all things vintage.) Founded in 2005 as a springboard for makers and artists, Etsy forged a path and gave me the confidence to start Reverb when I saw the need for a musician’s marketplace six years ago. 

We’ve had a friendly relationship with Etsy for a number of years and after many candid discussions in recent months, it became clear: There’s no other company that we could trust to support and enhance the Reverb marketplace. 

A Personal Note
At Reverb, we often talk about the stories that used instruments would tell if they could talk: A guitar passed down from father to daughter, a drum set sold to make room for a new baby, a keyboard that gets upgraded when a band scores their first hit song. Like a beloved instrument, Reverb has meant more to me than I can put into words, but it has always been destined for a new leader if and when the time was right. Today, the Reverb community, platform, and team are truly the best they’ve ever been—this morning’s announcement is a testament to that. 

As a founder, there’s nothing more rewarding than helping create a team and a business that you know will not only stand, but _flourish_ when you take a step back. That’s why after the acquisition closes, I’ll eventually hand over the CEO role to a new leader. I’ll remain closely involved during the transition and after that, I’ll remain Reverb’s biggest fan (And continue to drool over every ‘60s Strat that goes up for sale.) I’m looking forward to watching this community continue to grow, while also spending more time with family.

Thank You
Whether your small business relies on Reverb for crucial online income, your band turns to Reverb to keep its sound fresh, or you just like watching our YouTube videos—thank you. Without you, Reverb is just a website. Because of you, Reverb is the best community online for musicians and music lovers from all over the world to connect over the perfect piece of gear. And together with Etsy, we’ll continue to make the world more musical together. 

To Reverb’s next chapter,
David Kalt
CEO / Founder


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I was wondering how much and this just popped up.....

Etsy acquires musical instrument marketplace Reverb for $275 million


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

How come nobody lets me know when something good comes up for sale? I would have bought it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I was wondering how much and this just popped up.....
> 
> Etsy acquires musical instrument marketplace Reverb for $275 million


Was it for sale on Reverb?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I foresee a lot of this shit for sale.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> I foresee a lot of this shit for sale.
> 
> View attachment 264018


somehow it makes sense but I doubt that it would come down to that level,.,


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Why is it that these days business schools only seem to turn out people intent on creating empires? Nobody seems to want to simply create a sustainable business that provides a comfortable living and steady employment.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

mhammer said:


> Why is it that these days business schools only seem to turn out people intent on creating empires? Nobody seems to want to simply create a sustainable business that provides a comfortable living and steady employment.


Isn't it the american dream ? "Who wants to be a millionaire ?"
How do they say ? "Go big or go home !" ?

I foresee an increase in fees for service...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mawmow said:


> Isn't it the american dream ? "Who wants to be a millionaire ?"
> How do they say ? "Go big or go home !" ?


I'm guessing we can skip 'American' and just say people



> I foresee an increase in fees for service...


I agree. Any idea on what Etsy is set up like for fees/services? percentage? any cost to list? obligation to use their transaction platform?


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> I foresee a lot of this shit for sale.
> View attachment 264018


I wonder what the neck angle is on that bad boy.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Private Hudson said:


> I wonder what the neck angle is on that bad boy.


Depending on the string tension probably about 90' when you pick it up but it could be adaptable. You might start at say 10' and go a full 180.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Any idea on what Etsy is set up like for fees/services? percentage? any cost to list? obligation to use their transaction platform?


How To Start Selling On Etsy
Not too sure what it costs to join etsy or to buy off it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Isn't it the american dream ? "Who wants to be a millionaire ?"
> How do they say ? "Go big or go home !" ?
> 
> I foresee an increase in fees for service...


It's not just American. Henry Mintzberg, at McGill, has lamented a similar trend in both Canadian and American business schools.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What is Etsy now?? Here is the Canadian Web Page - Etsy - Shop for handmade, vintage, custom, and unique gifts for everyone


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> It's not just American. Henry Mintzberg, at McGill, has lamented a similar trend in both Canadian and American business schools.


It’s the natural course of evolution


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> How To Start Selling On Etsy
> Not too sure what it costs to join etsy or to buy off it.


Thank you, dunno how I missed this. 

Sale fee seems to be the same as Reverb, listing fee is new but could potentially be avoided but I’m sure at another cost. Shipping label, if you choose, costs like Reverb. Heck it will probably be the same as before, unless they screw it up and lose it all to another sale based web startup.


----------



## Jimmy Fingers (Aug 17, 2017)

In the comments section of that Etsy page:

Tiffany Roy
8 months ago (edited)
Contrary to figures mentioned above, which I suspect to be old, as of Nov. 2018, I paid a total of 12.5% of item sale price.

CM
Claudia McLean
5 months ago
and if you live in Canada they convert your fees and charge you 14.1% 

I have no doubt that Reverb's fees will rise. Itsy has a big bill to pay. B#(*


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jimmy Fingers said:


> In the comments section of that Etsy page:
> 
> Tiffany Roy
> 8 months ago (edited)
> ...


this is the kind of info I was looking for, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Nobody seems to want to simply create a sustainable business that provides a comfortable living and steady employment.


Where's the profit in that? lol


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I had no idea Etsy was that big... Last I looked (many years ago), they seemed pretty small/insignificant. Like a cheap eBay knockoff.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jbealsmusic said:


> I had no idea Etsy was that big... Last I looked (many years ago), they seemed pretty small/insignificant. Like a cheap eBay knockoff.


no kiddin, I thought the same thing. last I saw they were arts and crafts


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I wonder how much of the Etsy stuff sells? My wife said it used to be mainly Moms trying to sell their crappy crafts and then changed to Moms reselling crappy Chinese stuff.

14% vig on a guitar? No wonder their prices are stupid.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> I wonder how much of the Etsy stuff sells? My wife said it used to be mainly Moms trying to sell their crappy crafts and then changed to Moms reselling crappy Chinese stuff.
> 
> 14% vig on a guitar? No wonder their prices are stupid.


If they’re buying Reverb for 275 mill the crappy moms are selling well


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> If they’re buying Reverb for 275 mill the crappy moms are selling well


True enough.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Nobody seems to want to simply create a sustainable business that provides a comfortable living and steady employment.


comfortable till illness strikes or a downturn in the economy , then times get tough 
get larger and you need a bigger "cushion"

get ahead of the curve and the competition copies / expands and pushes ahead eventually.
the days of mom and pop are pretty well over (unless they put in 14-16 hr days , 7 days a week)
(and none of the kids wants to take it over ... most only last 1 generation unless they grow big enough)

that "comfortable living " is eroded every year, 
steady is only as long as your health and jobs skill set remain current with demand.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Nobody seems to want to simply create a sustainable business that provides a comfortable living and steady employment.


Hammer and his 'commie talk' again.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Hammer and his 'commie talk' again.


Runs a sleeper cell in the House of Commons


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Runs a sleeper cell in the House of Commons


That's called a 'hammock'.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> That's called a 'hammock'.


I think I get it but can you add 'banana' to the punchline


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> I think I get it but can you add 'banana' to the punchline


Sure, I can fix you up.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Sure, I can fix you up.


spooky


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, as I hate running to every new store, I will draw back to eB...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jimmy Fingers said:


> In the comments section of that Etsy page:
> 
> Tiffany Roy
> 8 months ago (edited)
> ...


I haven't worked with Esty in awhile, but are there payment gateways fees (Eg PayPal) in there as well? If they are taking 10% AND there are still gateway fees, that's crazy. It would be tough to have a successful store unless you have either a quality item people will pay a lot for (and can add extra to cover fees), or a bunch of complete crap you sell in large volume.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

They should buy Bring A Trailer too....


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I was wondering how much and this just popped up.....
> 
> Etsy acquires musical instrument marketplace Reverb for $275 million


$275 million, but I think that included free shipping.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

reckless toboggan said:


> $275 million, but I think that included free shipping.


are you recycling jokes?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> are you recycling jokes?


Only if they come with free shipping.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

don't trust it, probably hidden costs


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> don't trust it, probably hidden costs


Yah. Once you pay the handling fees to the shipping company, the import fees to the Canadian Government, and take the hit on the Canadian dollar exchange, it's practically not even worth it.

Does Joyo make a Reverb.com for cheaper?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Joyo owns Etsy so now Reverb is Joyo


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I sense a great darkness ahead ......


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

audiorep2 said:


> I sense a great darkness ahead ......


Why?


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

audiorep2 said:


> I sense a great darkness ahead ......


As if millions of voices suddenly cried out in terror and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has happened.


----------

